# Airtel Broadband usage limits?



## harshal259 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello everyone...I live in Bhopal,M.P.
recently, i subscribed to airtel broadband.
The plan i subscribed was a 6 month plan
with 5GB @ 1Mbps, and 256 kbps post that. for Rs 3100/- ( total amount for 6 months)

As I'm a heavy downloader, i consume ~50GB per month.
Sometimes, i download even more...

So, i called airtel whether i'd be charged for that much usage..They said just the speed will be capped. there's no limit on the amount of data you consume.

I still feel something fishy..does anyone know the data usage limit on such plans?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 12, 2013)

Dude.. They made it clear that the speeds are capped and no charges will be levied right?? So, either trust them or google for your airtel tarriff plan and check if its unlimited or not.

PS:: Google is your best friend


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 12, 2013)

airtel smartbytes


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 12, 2013)

they will not charge you any more but speed will be reduced to 256kbps and when you connect internet a page will be displayed to confirm that you want to continue as per plan or you want to buy high speed bandwidth. always choose *as per plan*.



harshal259 said:


> Hello everyone...I live in Bhopal,M.P.
> recently, i subscribed to airtel broadband.
> The plan i subscribed was a 6 month plan
> with 5GB @ 1Mbps, and 256 kbps post that. for Rs 3100/- ( total amount for 6 months)
> ...


----------



## harshal259 (Dec 13, 2013)

vidhubhushan said:


> they will not charge you any more but speed will be reduced to 256kbps and when you connect internet a page will be displayed to confirm that you want to continue as per plan or you want to buy high speed bandwidth. always choose *as per plan*.




Thanx Everyone...I checked google and airtel just to find out what they are up to...i guess they won't charge me.
And the increased speed i am getting is because they changed the plan to UL @ 512 kbps post 5GB usage.
So that solves my query.
Thanks again...


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 19, 2013)

harshal259 said:


> Thanx Everyone...I checked google and airtel just to find out what they are up to...i guess they won't charge me.
> And the increased speed i am getting is because they changed the plan to UL @ 512 kbps post 5GB usage.
> So that solves my query.
> Thanks again...



lucky you. i upgraded to plan 1099 15gb. on website it says post fup 512kbps but cc guy told me they are in process of implementing it so right now its only 256kbps and i got the same mentioned in my bill also


----------



## 01abhishekjain (Feb 17, 2014)

You can use this Android app to keep track of your Airtel Internet usage in a neat and convenient manner:*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airtel.smartbytes


It even helps you plan your usage in order to try and keep the high speed data going for the entire billing cycle. You will never again lose control of your data expenditure!


----------

